# The funniest Google street view picture



## Trembling Hand (24 January 2009)

Is this the funniest Google street view you have ever seen? I was at a friends house (Dow street, Port melb, Vic) looking at his house on Google Earth when we decided to see what was down a near by Lane. Bugger me this is what we viewed!!

His neighbor on the outside crapper with the door open!! Classic


----------



## Gundini (24 January 2009)

Looks like he will be there for a while too, got the esky stocked up!


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 January 2009)

Have a look yourself here


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 January 2009)

Gundini said:


> Looks like he will be there for a while too, got the esky stocked up!




Gee his well prepared for a long stint isn't he? Though I can't see the Saturday Age.


----------



## MR. (24 January 2009)

Having a dump at the dump. When suddenly.   

How the hell did you find him there?  Not all that clear before zoomed.  Peeping tom?  

Haven't seen anything like it before!


----------



## Cartman (24 January 2009)

Bludy hell ----- I keep telling the old man to shut the door when hes on the crapper !!!! -----   hang on ---- i think its me mum !!


----------



## Glen48 (24 January 2009)

Damn the recession is now a Depression.


----------



## arco (24 January 2009)

.

How do you embed the Google Earth ? 

Tried 'Image' and 'Insert Link' but that didnt seem to work


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 January 2009)

Sorry arco not sure what you are asking


----------



## jackson8 (24 January 2009)

arco said:


> .
> 
> How do you embed the Google Earth ?
> 
> Tried 'Image' and 'Insert Link' but that didnt seem to work




try copying the address from address bar from google  then paste the link into insert link option


----------



## BentRod (24 January 2009)

lol.....That is freaky

Trembler...you should print it out and put it in his letterbox:

@Arco....They are not imbedded, they are uploaded screenies.


----------



## Julia (24 January 2009)

What about those of us who happily walk around the backyard, swim in the pool, etc naked?  Isn't this an invasion of privacy?


----------



## Trembling Hand (24 January 2009)

Julia said:


> What about those of us who happily walk around the backyard, swim in the pool, etc naked?  Isn't this an invasion of privacy?




Only your privacy. not ours. Therefore anything goes as long as it's in the name of progress for the many. 

EDIT; Oh and especially if ya get funny stuff like this. LOL


----------



## Stan 101 (24 January 2009)

Julia said:


> What about those of us who happily walk around the backyard, swim in the pool, etc naked?  Isn't this an invasion of privacy?




I'd be more concerned with adequate skin protection in this summer climate. Be sure to slip, slop,slap and frequently reapply,  Julia  



cheers,


----------



## xyzedarteerf (25 January 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Have a look yourself here




nice find TH. one of the Best google finds so far, definitely sharing this one.


----------



## Aussiejeff (25 January 2009)

Julia said:


> What about those of us who happily walk around the backyard, swim in the pool, etc naked?  Isn't this an invasion of privacy?




Well, I thought the latest US spy satellites had resolution down to a few centimetres? Enough to clearly see what everyone's had for breakfast...


----------



## knocker (25 January 2009)

Aussiejeff said:


> Well, I thought the latest US spy satellites had resolution down to a few centimetres? Enough to clearly see what everyone's had for breakfast...




amazing.


----------



## Julia (25 January 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Only your privacy. not ours. Therefore anything goes as long as it's in the name of progress for the many. L






Stan 101 said:


> I'd be more concerned with adequate skin protection in this summer climate. Be sure to slip, slop,slap and frequently reapply,  Julia
> 
> 
> 
> cheers,






Aussiejeff said:


> Well, I thought the latest US spy satellites had resolution down to a few centimetres? Enough to clearly see what everyone's had for breakfast...



These are not the replies I was looking for.  I hoped someone would spout assurance that the poor bloke in TH's shot was an unusual one-off.
Quite spoiled my enjoyment!


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 January 2009)

Julia you don't find it funny


----------



## Julia (25 January 2009)

Trembling Hand said:


> Julia you don't find it funny




Yes, of course I do, TH.  And my own comments are supposed to be tongue in cheek.  I won't be altering my habits for fear of some overhead watchers!


----------



## moXJO (25 January 2009)

LOL to think he will be famous for being the guy on the crapper in a few months. 
TH you star maker you


----------



## Trembling Hand (25 January 2009)

moXJO said:


> LOL to think he will be famous for being the guy on the crapper in a few months.
> TH you star maker you




Yes Guys spread that link around to as many as you can. When I get back from hol's in a couple of weeks I want him to be know the world over as,

"the guy taking a dump on Google"

LOL.

May be they should call it "Poogle View"


----------



## ColB (25 January 2009)

> Originally posted by *Julia*
> 
> What about those of us who happily walk around the backyard, swim in the pool, etc *naked?* Isn't this an invasion of privacy?




Julia, Google usually pixilate the faces of people in Google 'street view' and also pixilate private parts if you're sunbaking nude.  For women over 50 they remove them altogether!!

On a serious note I reckon the guy on the dunny should sue for emotional trauma when he finds out all his neighbours have seen him on the can.


----------



## jackson8 (25 January 2009)

ColB said:


> Julia, Google usually pixilate the faces of people in Google 'street view' and also pixilate private parts if you're sunbaking nude.  For women over 50 they remove them altogether!!
> 
> On a serious note I reckon the guy on the dunny should sue for emotional trauma when he finds out all his neighbours have seen him on the can.




i have known a few people who have been captured by the google camera and the sight has a link whereby you can post a complaint based on privacy issues
what google would be prepared to do about it is another question though


----------



## xyzedarteerf (25 January 2009)

jackson8 said:


> you can post a complaint based on privacy issues
> what google would be prepared to do about it is another question though




oh c'mon wheres the fun in that...i do believe they employ staff just to censor the faces of the people captured and there very good at there job check out this example below. i believe the horse complained about his privacy


----------



## Julia (25 January 2009)

jackson8 said:


> i have known a few people who have been captured by the google camera and the sight has a link whereby you can post a complaint based on privacy issues
> what google would be prepared to do about it is another question though



Thanks for the thought.  But really, I didn't expect my comment about invasion of privacy to be taken too seriously.  And I'm really not going to have my usual practices inhibited by worrying about anyone watching.


----------



## jackson8 (25 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Thanks for the thought.  But really, I didn't expect my comment about invasion of privacy to be taken too seriously.  And I'm really not going to have my usual practices inhibited by worrying about anyone watching.




just that i personally know of a couple of people who are quite peeved that they have been placed for the whole world to see while walking in there front yards at the time that the camera vehicle passed
they feel that it is an invasion of their privacy and i beleive they have lodged some complaints via the web site

i wonder if any people have been caught out somewhere that  they should not have been ?


----------



## nunthewiser (25 January 2009)

Julia said:


> Thanks for the thought.  But really, I didn't expect my comment about invasion of privacy to be taken too seriously.  And I'm really not going to have my usual practices inhibited by worrying about anyone watching.




 please insert streetview link


----------



## nomore4s (26 January 2009)

Few good ones here on this thread but I think they have removed some of them from google

I know the one with a house burning donw has been removed.


----------



## BentRod (26 January 2009)

nomore4s said:


> Few good ones here on this thread but I think they have removed some of them from google
> 
> I know the one with a house burning donw has been removed.




Yeah this one will be removed too if it gets popular.



> I won't be altering my habits for fear of some overhead watchers!



Plenty of Overhanging Gumtree Branches anyway Julia:


----------



## lusk (29 January 2009)

Wow got a mention on the age website now 

http://www.theage.com.au/news/techn...iews-dunny-deal/2009/01/29/1232818599129.html


----------



## BentRod (29 January 2009)

Bah. Why did they have to remove it? 

My fault, I submitted it to a couple of the sites.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (29 January 2009)

sweet....


----------



## VSntchr (12 April 2014)

Trembling Hand said:


> Have a look yourself here




5 years on and looks like the punter has moved on, his dunny still stands though!


----------

